# [Game] Ninja Hero - Legendary Ninja is come back



## maimeo (May 28, 2014)

Legendary Ninja 
Rated on Google Play, based on the classic game Ninja jump. Background transmitted country Japan 1500. A young boy with big dreams. Join the journey to find the four greatest treasures of dynasties.








Not only is the combat action, next to which you will have to fight to rescue these beauties. More 100 map, and 20 characters.
































*Download now on GooglePlay: Ninja hero*


----------

